# Help!    Lost my HSL panel



## creativepro (Jan 29, 2009)

I have Lightroom 2.1.

For some reason the HSL panel has disappeared.  It should be next to Colour and Grayscale - not there - no hue and Saturation panel either.  I have tried all the panels and arrows with no luck


Please help me solve the puzzle.  I very frustrated.

thank you



Sue


----------



## jimburgess (Jan 29, 2009)

Right-click on any panel's header. You will get a context menu that lets you select which panels are displayed. Sounds like that panel got unchecked somehow.


----------



## creativepro (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you Jim


----------

